# Racing today at katy rc!



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

That's right, kids! It's time for the bi-weekly Sunday race at Katy RC. Get out here before noon and get signed up!!

899 Westgreen in KATY, just off I-10.
281-578-RACE


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

how much is it?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

$20 for 1st class, $15 each additional.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

1st class what does that mean? I sent you a pm.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> 1st class what does that mean? I sent you a pm.


One car in one class. Second car in another class.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

oh ok thx Gary. how did you like the Texans game?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> oh ok thx Gary. how did you like the Texans game?


Different subject and hope not to hijack the thread, I'm very happy! :bounce:

Heads up to KRC. Please update your calendar.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

any racing thursday night this week?

Matt


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

no as of now i think its practice thursday and racing sunday


i will get with tank or kelli and get back with the answer


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

BIGGELANG said:


> no as of now i think its practice thursday and racing sunday
> 
> i will get with tank or kelli and get back with the answer


I would be interested in some TNA---Thursday night action.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

wily said:


> I would be interested in some TNA---Thursday night action.


depending on what time, i may be interested also.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Should be out there for some Thursday Night Action, hoping to get the truck rebuilt by then.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

id be in for some thursday night runnin!

Matt


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> depending on what time, i may be interested also.


Hey Jason...got the old ofna fired back up! Am short on tires tho.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got my power supply in yesterday and am dying to run. I won't be able to make this Thursday though. UPS guy is bring some stuff for my new bike and I don't wanna miss him since he goes out of his way to swing back around if he shows up before I get home.










I have some questions and am sort of confused though. I thought the racing on Sunday was the opposite week that M&M was running. And on Thursday's, I would swing by after work and should get there around 3:30. Is it possible at least to set up my pit, or do I have to wait untill 5:00?

Thanks.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

wily said:


> Hey Jason...got the old ofna fired back up! Am short on tires tho.


Short on tires... Muhaaahaa

Nice ride Gary!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Short on tires... Muhaaahaa
> 
> Nice ride Gary!!!!


Thanks. I'm broke now.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet Gary, makes me want to get my old rig serviced. I need to get it done and enjoy the cool weather.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Sweet Gary, makes me want to get my old rig serviced. I need to get it done and enjoy the cool weather.


Thanks, I picked it up a couple of weeks ago. The ride is incredible but the component level is so so at the SLX level. I'm taking it up to the XT-X9 level and I really should be riding. I'm way out of shape. lol

And I need to fix that annoying clicking sound with the Go Pro.

And get in shape. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/u/3/tSwgY9Ue3FE


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking of getting Sram gear. Got a few RaceFace items on it already.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary, come practice with us Saturday at Katy RC.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary, come practice with us Saturday at Katy RC.


I might do that. Maybe stick that Go Pro camera on my car. :mpd:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I like what you're thinking! Bring it man!


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Very nice bike gary, I've got a specialized enduro 04 model I think, all xt running gear, hydraulic disks, it's a sweet bike, needs a bit of tlc to get it running great again though, and I need to get in shape haha.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mdwalsh said:


> Very nice bike gary, I've got a specialized enduro 04 model I think, all xt running gear, hydraulic disks, it's a sweet bike, needs a bit of tlc to get it running great again though, and I need to get in shape haha.


Thanks, and I know what your saying about getting in shape. Try being in your 50s. :headknock


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Gary said:


> Thanks, and I know what your saying about getting in shape. Try being in your 50s. :headknock


I'm not 50, 22 actually, however with 2 herniated disks in my lower back it's going to be I'm uphill battle to lose the 100 lbs my doctor wants me to lose!

On a different note Il be ot at katy tomorrow, lets come out and do some racing!

Matt


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mdwalsh said:


> I'm not 50, 22 actually, however with 2 herniated disks in my lower back it's going to be I'm uphill battle to lose the 100 lbs my doctor wants me to lose!
> 
> On a different note Il be ot at katy tomorrow, lets come out and do some racing!
> 
> Matt


Ill be out there Saturday. I've been out of RC for awhile and need some practice. Hope I can keep up.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Gary said:


> Ill be out there Saturday. I've been out of RC for awhile and need some practice. Hope I can keep up.


Dang, I was wanting to run my 2wd buggy and hoping got some competition! :walkingsm

Matt


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

mdwalsh said:


> I'm not 50, 22 actually, however with 2 herniated disks in my lower back it's going to be I'm uphill battle to lose the 100 lbs my doctor wants me to lose!
> 
> On a different note Il be ot at katy tomorrow, lets come out and do some racing!
> 
> Matt


I am a trainer/nutritionist/therapist if you need help losing weight let me know. i have a some buldged discs (l4-5 s1) so i feel your pain!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> I am a trainer/nutritionist/therapist if you need help losing weight let me know. i have a some buldged discs (l4-5 s1) so i feel your pain!


right there with you, my s2 and s3 i think are the ones, but ya, two bulged discs, i use celebrex to tone down the pain.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

by the looks of the weather I don't think there will be any running today at katy rc :|


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> by the looks of the weather I don't think there will be any running today at katy rc :|


the radar looked like it missed the track for the most part. maybe tank or one of the guys from katyrc could comment on it?

Matt


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

the sun is shining now, is the track going to be open???


----------



## pimprice (Jul 27, 2011)

Open?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

*Race is on*

The track is in great shape and we haven't seen any rain yet. Racers are showing up already and we'll start at 7.

Get here soon!!!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

well that was short lived, one qualifying heat and the fun was over, lol, well, see everyone on sunday


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think they are off this Sunday.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

If people show, we will race.


----------

